# What is significance of checked boxes "Lidar" and "Estimated"?



## Guest

Hi.

On my MA speeding ticket, the officer checked off both "Lidar" and "Estimated".

I thought Lidar was supposed to be precise.

How could it be both "Lidar" and "Estimated"? What is the significance?

And does this give me additional ammunition for a defense, if it was only "estimated"???

Thanks.


----------



## Guest

*Speeding ticket Defense: 055 65 AA RL. What does this mean?*

On my MA speeding ticket, on the fourth line under "Defense(s)", the officer wrote "055 65 AA RL" (or maybe it is "oss 65 AA RL").

What does this mean?


----------



## MM1799

LIDAR is precise. Before he got you, the officer visually estimated your speed and then confirmed his suspicions with the instrumentation.


----------



## kwflatbed

"And does this give me additional ammunition for a defense, if it was only "estimated"???"

You are kidding right ?????


----------



## mikey742

kwflatbed said:


> "And does this give me additional ammunition for a defense, if it was only "estimated"???"
> 
> You are kidding right ?????


The sad thing is their not kidding. I have to say I love these threads as they proved good solid entertainment when read.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

SOT, are you bored again?


----------



## Killjoy

> How could it be both "Lidar" and "Estimated"? What is the significance?
> 
> And does this give me additional ammunition for a defense, if it was only "estimated"???


Absolutely...tell the magistrate that because police officers are such idiots, it would be impossible for them to multi-task, therefore your ticket should be dimissed forthwith! If that doesn't work appeal to the judge level, then tell the judge the police all lie in court, and if the judge "knows what's good for him" he should dimiss the ticket. If that doesn't work, refuse to pay the fine, yet continue to drive, to show your contempt for "the man", and all the ways he tries to keep you down! Don't let the man get one over on you!


----------



## Robert35

That question comes up all the time at Magistrates hearings. The correct answer was given by NM1799.


----------



## Pacman

"Your Honor, I visually estimated the speed of Mr. ( )'s vehicle in excess of the posted speed limit. I then confirmed this with Lidar, and issued a citation to Mr. ( ) for 82 in a 50." 

Case closed, good night, sleep tight.


----------



## Sgt K

*Re: Speeding ticket Defense: 055 65 AA RL. What does this mean?*



Unregistered said:


> On my MA speeding ticket, on the fourth line under "Defense(s)", the officer wrote "055 65 AA RL" (or maybe it is "oss 65 AA RL").
> 
> What does this mean?


 When you appeal your ticket, this is what it means: The speed limit was 55 and you were going 65, the "aa" means that you "appeared alert" to the officer/trooper and that you were not intoxicated. Lastly, the "RL" means "really likeable" so when the magistrate asks the officer/tropper if the operator gave a hard time on scene, the response can be, "no sir, he was really likeable". Hope that this clears everything up for you. Remember to bring this post with you to the hearing. Good luck!


----------



## tazoez

I almost want to ask where they were pulled over. If the speed he stated was correct (aka poster not lying about it), then it's the first that I have heard of about being pulled over for 10mph over limit on this site.


----------



## SOT

It's just two ways to screw you.


----------



## 94c

*Re: Speeding ticket Defense: 055 65 AA RL. What does this mean?*



Unregistered said:


> On my MA speeding ticket, on the fourth line under "Defense(s)", the officer wrote "055 65 AA RL" (or maybe it is "*oss* 65 AA RL").
> 
> What does this mean?


It actually is "OSS". It happens to be British dialect for donkey.


----------



## Tuna

I love these threads, they are so entertaining


----------



## OfficerObie59

*Re: Speeding ticket Defense: 055 65 AA RL. What does this mean?*



94c said:


> It actually is "OSS". It happens to be British dialect for donkey.


That's good...I gotta remember that one...

I use "OSS" for operator stated speed to abbreviate my narratives on the back of money cites, e.g, "Sir, do you know how fast you were going?" re:"I think I was doing about 65." hence....OSS 65

Hey, I gotta give this guy some credit...at least he didn't say he "never" speeds like the guy in the 90/17 v. 90/18 thread. Hell, we should encourage everyone to appeal...easiest court time around.


----------



## JLT770

when i worked in district court, my favorite time was 2PM, cause i knew i was leaving in an hour and traffic court was starting


----------

